# shovelheads at west carrollton dam?



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

where's a good spot for shovelheads around the west carrollton dam?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

do a search on here for WC Dam & lot sof posts should come up.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

The reports from my experiences and from others who fish the system in the area have not had good reports so far this year in fact I havent heard of any flatheads taken so far from the dam area. I was checking water levels last Monday at 5:00 pm ( Holiday, 90 degrees, high sun) and there were 19 people I counted there! So the pressure has been high and that never helps when it comes to flatheads. If you take one, please release them so we all can continue to have at least a shot at a few this year.

Salmonid


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

I have heard about that spot.I have not tryed it out yet.


----------

